# Convert to LED lighting



## BeckRd4 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 125gl freshwater community tank with no live plants. The tank is 6' wide and has (2) 36" 30w T8 fixtures. I'm tired of replacing the bulbs every 6 months or so at $20.00 a pop. I would like to go to LED lights for the life of the fixture and power consumption. Here are my questions.

1. Do you know of a fixture that is comparible? The current bulbs are rated 900 lumens each. The Marineland 36"-48" fixtures are 1200 lumens each and the 24"-36" are 600 lumens each. 
2. How does the light color compare?

Thanks, John


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Your T8 light bulbs should be lasting 12 to 18 months, 12 easily, 18 almost-as-easily. If they are not, then put your lights on a computer quality plug strip of at lest 1500 Joules rating. If you experience several power outages a year, that could be reducing the bulbs lives.

Look at four other choices, LED's and T5 NO, Normal Output (the LED choices are all "Double-Bright" LED's):

1.) Marineland Double-Bright 36" Fixture Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System

2.) EcoXotic Stunners---LED strips that can be put inside your current fixtures after you remove the T8 guts.

3.) EcoXotic Stunners attached to a canopy, if you are using one.

4.) Replace the T8 ballasts and sockets with T5 ballasts and sockets. T5 bulbs last 18 months.

However, if you are experiencing momentary outages and surges, you need the PC plug stip for all of these choices.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like the ballasts are shot to me. Regular bulbs should be replaced every year if you are keeping plants.

I think you'd be happy with led lights, but for that size tank it may cost you a little.


----------

